
How a 69 second video saved us money, reached 1000s and led to 250% growth - ptrptr
https://medium.com/included-coworking-updates/how-a-69-second-video-saved-us-money-reached-1000s-led-to-250-growth-eed5cd81b797
======
inztinkt
thanks for sharing :)

